# Application sent



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there,

I have sent in my canada application for the canada fsw on the 16th of August and its almost 3 months now i dont have any update from them. i have applied for the NOC 1112. 
my bank dosnt know if my DD has been encashed or not. am stuck in between.
could someone help me in understanding what has to be done next please??

thanks
Kabby


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Carry on waiting. The Canadian immigration system moves at the pace of an asthmatic glacier. 

It took over 6 months to acknowledge receipt of my application when I applied.


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Jgk,
Thanks for ur reply, when U said U had to wait for 6 months, did they accept ur application? Bec I sent my courier on 16th and 19th I saw the website and understood that the cap was full, my application was received by them on 23rd august... My consultant says that there are many people who applied got an email stating the cap reached... Since its almost 3 months and I haven't got any reply like that they say the cic has accepted my application but wil receivemy file number soon. I have sent a dd worth 1200 cad, the same amount I paid for my consultant... Has invested a lot in this process.. can I not email them ? My dd cannot be encased by me after 3months itseams.. Am all worried


----------



## grahamUK (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes our lawyer warned us it can take up to 12 months for an answer !!


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

So, we just have to wait....


----------



## grahamUK (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you know about the medical examination ? Cost my son $700 on top of all the other fees.


----------



## Gillian 3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I applied on the 5th of August for 1112 and just received notice that the cap had already been met before my application arrived at cic on the 7th of August. I think you may have been too late for this year sorry.


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

hi jgk,
i know that we have to spend another 700 cad, but thats not for nedical examination....

thanks for ur reply gillian, now am sure that am too late for the process. but i have no info abt my application. when do u think i wil get my courier back???


----------

